# SERC South Essex Reptile Club



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

Our next meeting is this coming Wednesday 6th July 2011.

The Arlington Rooms
905 London Rd,
Leigh-on-Sea,
Essex, 
SS9 3LL

Starting at 7:30pm, we have a guest speaker talking about his experiences during various herping trips to different countries.

Later we are having a quiz, you will get into teams and all questions will relate to the earlier talk.

We will also be doing our usual raffle.

Food also available on the night:-

Chicken and Chips or Sausage and Chips - £3.50 per adult £1.75 per child
(Vegetarian option is available)

FREE entry for members
£2 entry for non members (if you decide to join our club ON THE NIGHT, your entry fee will be deducted from your membership fee)

1 years membership is 
£9 per adult
£6 per child
£18 per family (up to 2 adults and 2 kids)

Even if you are not in Essex, you are more than welcome to come along :2thumb::2thumb:

Anyone that would like food on the night, pleas PM me by 8pm Monday night.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

PM's replied


----------



## SERC (Nov 19, 2010)

1 more day to go guys.


----------

